# Cotictreff im Odenwald



## Elbambell (1. April 2014)

Liebe Coticfreunde,
wir wollen einen Termin für ein Cotictreffen im schönen nördlichen Odenwald finden. Es soll Samstag und Sonntag eine geführte Tour geben mit Spaß für XC'ler bis hin zum Downhiller. Um Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten und genaue Planungen werde ich mich kümmern, sobald ein Termin gefunden ist. Dazu habe ich einen Doodle eingerichtet:

http://doodle.com/hnxgbigum5t9tprh

Im eigentlichen Epizentrum der Coticszene werden sich sicherlich mehr als genug unterschiedliche Guides finden: aju, scylla, jjom, a.nienie, frankenstein.mtb, ich, etc. Es sind noch einige mehr!

Je nachdem wieviel anreisen wollen werden wir die weiteren Details klären. Hotels, Campingplätze, Jugenherbergen oder Couchhopping bei Coticfreunden.... Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass wir einen Grillabend realisieren können 

Also bitte tragt euch fleißig ein. Ich werde dann einen geeigneten Termin festlegen. Der Rest wird dann im hier geklärt.

Liebe Grüße,
Mario (Elbambell)


----------



## Elbambell (1. April 2014)

Nachschub: Quasi als Teaser

und


Keine Sorge, wir werden auch andere Strecken dabei haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. April 2014)

Super, Mario 
Endlich erbarmt sich mal jemand wegen dem Odenwald-Treff, ich hab ja fast schon angefangen, ein schlechtes Gewissen zu bekommen 

Der Doodle-Link spuckt bei mir leider nur einen Fehler aus.


----------



## rayc (1. April 2014)

Elbambell schrieb:


> *Keine Sorge, wir werden auch andere Strecken dabei haben*



Ich glaube der Hinweis ist extremst wichtig, sonst kommt keiner 

ray


----------



## rayc (1. April 2014)

Ein Hinweis zu den Grillplätzen, diese sind im Umkreis vom Frankenstein alle ausgebucht.
Da wird es schwer werden was zu finden.

Wir (www.melibokus-biker.de) haben für den 26.7 die Frankenstein Grillhütte angemietet. (siehe http://www.muehltal.de/cms/index.php?id=72)
Wenn der Termin passt, und jetzt nicht 50 Coticfahrer aufschlagen, könnt ihr euch gerne anschliessen.

ray


----------



## jjom (1. April 2014)

http://doodle.com/hnxgbigum5t9tprh

ist der richtige Link.


----------



## Elbambell (1. April 2014)

jjom schrieb:


> http://doodle.com/hnxgbigum5t9tprh
> 
> ist der richtige Link.


ist korrigiert. Danke


----------



## a.nienie (1. April 2014)

Also ich bin dabei. Termin ist mir latte, zumal ich doch jetzt noch nicht weiss, was ich im juli oder september mache...


----------



## scylla (1. April 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Termin ist mir latte, zumal ich doch jetzt noch nicht weiss, was ich im juli oder september mache...



dito. Juli - September ist Alpensaison . Werde mich daher auch hüten, irgendwas einzutragen  (bis auf 26.-27. Juli, weil das WE sowieso schon wegen des Melibiker-Feschtls geblockt ist).
Die Idee von Ray finde ich gar nicht mal so abwegig: warum nicht einfach zum Melibiker-Sommergrillen dazukommen? Sind ja auch alles nur Biker, sogar 2 mit Cotic Rädern


----------



## Baelko (1. April 2014)

Super Initiative!


----------



## Elbambell (1. April 2014)

Also:
Es geht mir darum einen Termin zu finden, den sich jeder im Kalender eintragen und dann auch freihalten kann. Wer an allen Terminen bisher kann, sollte alle Termine grün markieren. Das hat den einfachen Hintergrund, dass ich dann ungefähr weiß mit wievielen Teilnehmern ich rechnen kann. 

Wer für das Cotictreffen wie Scylla keinen Termin freihalten möchte, macht das so wie sie und markiert quasi alles rot (also nichts markieren, aber vorher den Namen eintragen). 

Mit der Aussage: "Ich schaue mal ein Woche vorher ob ich Zeit habe oder nicht." werde ich Probleme kriegen. Falls sich nämlich nur 2 Anmelden fange ich keine Organisation an! 

Kurzfristige Zu- oder Absagen sind absolut kein Problem, aber meine Bitte an alle: tragt euch schon mal unverbindlich ein, dass ich einen Termin festnageln kann. 

Grüße
Elbambell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. April 2014)

Ja schatz


----------



## derAndre (1. April 2014)

Elbambell schrieb:


> ...Kurzfristige Zu- oder Absagen sind absolut kein Problem...


Es sei denn alle bis auf zwei melden sich ab 

Danke für die Initiative, ich würde wirkluch gerne mal mit Dir fahren. Ich denke das der André da viel lernen aber leider kann ich im Moment keinen Termin halbwegsverbindlich zusagen. Meine Zeit ist durch Job und Familie ziemlich stark eingeschränkt.


----------



## rayc (1. April 2014)

Damit Auswärtige pot. Übernachtungskosten abschätzen können:
http://www.ferienwohnung-stettbach.de/
oder
http://www.bb-seeheim-jugenheim.de/
http://www.casa-sonja.de/

Jugendherberge gibt es in Darmstadt, das sind dann etwa 12-15 km Entfernung.

ray


----------



## rayc (1. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Melibiker... sogar 2 mit Cotic Rädern



Ich komme alleine bei dir auf 3 Cotic Bikes 

Dann sind da noch @aju, @jjom, @Amtrak 

ray


----------



## Elbambell (1. April 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich komme alleine bei dir auf 3 Cotic Bikes
> 
> Dann sind da noch @aju, @jjom, @Amtrak
> 
> ray


Krass! Es sind tatsächlich nur 3? Habe einen Rahmen aber an jjom abgegeben... Insofern aktuell nur 2.

Wenn es nicht so viele Anreisende sind lassen sich auch einige Schlafgelegenheiten unendgeltlich in Gästezimmern o.Ä. finden. Tragt euch fleißig ein!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (2. April 2014)

Maan da gibts einmal ein Treffen im Odenwald und ich bin in Australien... Na ja ist jetzt auch nicht so schlimm ich komm einfach nächstes mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (2. April 2014)

Ich melde mich am WE, muss erstmal mit der family den Terminplan checken


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2014)

Ich melde mich mal nicht an, daich wenn überhaupt nur spontan komme. Mein Kalendar ist dieses Jahr so brutal voll....


----------



## frogmatic (3. April 2014)

Klingt gut, kann sein dass ich nur für einen Tag dazustoße, ich kucke mal in meine sonstige Planung wie das reinpasst.
Prima Aktion, El Bambelll!


----------



## a.nienie (3. April 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal nicht an, daich wenn überhaupt nur spontan komme. Mein Kalendar ist dieses Jahr so brutal voll....


Das ist arbeitszeit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. April 2014)

Umso schlimmer


----------



## Elbambell (7. April 2014)

So liebe Leute, 
ich habe die Termine deutlich eingeschränkt! Schaut vielleicht einfach noch mal unter dem Doodle-Link nach. Ich werde in 2 Wochen die Umfrage schließen. Also, legt euch jetzt noch für Termine fest!
LG
Elbambell


----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2014)

done


----------



## Baelko (7. April 2014)

Super, und bis September bekomme ich den Schattenlord auch noch überredet  Ähm...nur leicht offtopic, denkt auch an unser Treffen am Deister. Mag vielleicht nicht so rüber gekommen sein, das ist kein PYGA Treffen sondern Cotic Fahrer sind natürlich auch willkommen. Gerade für die meisten Südländer war ja Buchholz zu weit, daher treffen wir uns diesmal bei Hannover. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eaven-cycles-camp-am-deister-news-von-pyga-und-cotic.690782/


----------



## dunkelradler (9. April 2014)

Im September kann der frankensteinmtb auch wieder 


Er ist dabei 

Viele Grüße von ihm aus "downunder"


----------



## Elbambell (15. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich beschließe jetzt den Doodle zu beenden. Es wird das Wochenende 13. un 14. September werden. Ich mache mich mal langsam an die Planungen:

Unterkünfte, Abendprogramm, Touren.

Gruß
Elbambell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dunkelradler (15. April 2014)

Ist gebucht 

Falls jemand eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit sucht, einfach melden....,


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2014)

Ich habe einen Vorschlag für das Abendprogramm: BBB


----------



## Elbambell (22. April 2014)

Bier Bike Busen?


----------



## scylla (22. April 2014)

kurz gegoogelt:
"Berufliche und Betriebliche Bildung"

super, ein Lehrgang als Abendprogramm


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2014)

Beer bike bbq?


----------



## Baelko (22. April 2014)

Bier Bike Bratwurst natürlich.


----------



## CaseOnline (23. April 2014)

Servus!

Ich habe ein Auge auf dem Thread - sofern mich die Familie lässt und ich bis dahin etwas mehr Fahrtechnik habe, würde ich gerne vorbei schauen...

Grüße!
Marc


----------



## Elbambell (23. April 2014)

Also:
Es wird Trails für jedes Fahrkönnen geben. Je nach Gruppe können diese auch neu zusammengestellt werden. Ausbaufähige Fahrtechnik ist also kein Grund nicht zu kommen, eher im Gegenteil! Für das Abendprogramm habe ich schon einmal aufgerüstet:





Um die genaue Organisation kümmere ich mich im Mai. Ich muss erst noch den Fisherman's StrongmenRun laufen, danach habe ich mehr Zeit. 

Liebe Grüße,
Elbambell


----------



## derAndre (23. April 2014)

oh jetzt wird es interessant, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (23. April 2014)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Also:
> ... Für das Abendprogramm habe ich schon einmal aufgerüstet:
> 
> 
> ...


..........Alter , so ein Ding kann man doch bestimmt vom Trail aus per App vorheizen, oder?


----------



## rayc (23. April 2014)

aber nur wenn die App Amok läuft und die CPU heiß läuft


----------



## frogmatic (24. April 2014)

Grillen bis der Arzt kommt


----------



## Baelko (24. April 2014)

Isser Facharzt für Grilltechnik?


----------



## frogmatic (24. April 2014)

"Herr Doktor, mein Magen ist so - leer..."


----------



## dangerousD (10. Mai 2014)

Leute, ich habe auch Bock, den ganzen Haufen Stahlfreunde mal kennenzulernen. 13. + 14. September paßt irgendwie - ich muss das halt mit Umzug und Familienzuwachs koordinieren. Da muss meine Frau sich eben noch ein bisschen zusammenreißen  

Also: Faden ist abonniert, ich gehe Stand heute auch von meiner Teilnahme aus. Werde dann wohl Solaris und Rocket (beide in L) mitbringen - Probefahrten sind möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Mai 2014)

Ich bin nun auch dabei, so nichts unvorhergesehenes dazwischen kommt


----------



## a.nienie (11. Mai 2014)

Sehr gut!


----------



## MrE (11. Mai 2014)

Ich denke, ich werde auch dabei sein.
Wohne ja in Frankfurt, ist also fast direkt hier bei mir.


----------



## Elbambell (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo an alle,
wie versprochen habe ich mich nun um die Organisation ein wenig gekümmert. Bei der Planung habe ich versucht alles auf räumlich möglichst engem Raum zu planen, dass keine (zumindest keine größeren) Autofahrten von Nöten sind.

*Eventprogramm:*
Ich konnte für Samstag den 13.September einen Grillplatz mit Hütte für 30 Mann direkt am Tourausgangspunkt buchen. Ziemlich genial wie ich finde. Einen Link zur Grillhütte findet ihr hier (siehe "Frankenstein Grillhütte"):
http://www.muehltal.de/cms/index.php?id=72

Ich denke, für die komplette Verpflegung könnte gesorgt werden. Die Kosten würde ich dann auf alle Teilnehmenden umlegen. Gibt es dagegen Einwände? (Zugegeben wäre es deutlich weniger Aufwand nur für Kohle u.Ä. zu sorgen und den Rest bringt jeder für sich mit.)

*Schlafen:*
Meine Suche nach Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten war ein wenig zu produktiv. Es gibt Unmengen Pensionen und Hotels im Umkreis. Ich würde euch bitten die Schlafplatzbuchung deswegen selbst in die Hand zu nehmen. "Localtipps" habe ich eh' keine...

Ich für meinen Teil kann max. 2 Schlafplätze anbieten. Diese sind in Frankfurt und damit 30 Autominuten vom Treffplatz entfernt (ich muss aber selbst auch zu den Touren fahren... sollte also kein Problem sein). Hier gilt: wer zu erst kommt, malt zu erst. Allerdings geht Carsten vor, da er mich damals so nett hat bei sich übernachten lassen.

Es gibt noch einige Cotic-Freunde aus der Umgebung. Vielleicht bietet der ein oder andere noch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten an?!?

*Touren:*
Freitag kann ich leider nichts mehr anbieten, da ich auf einer Fortbildung bin.
Vielleicht findet sich ein anderer Local für eine Freitag-Feierabend-Runde!!! 
Am Samstag soll eine größere Tour stattfinden, Sonntag werden wir uns auf die Highlights am Frankenstein beschränken. Genaueres dazu wird kurz vorher entschieden je nach dem wie viele von euch dabei sind und welche "Art" von Trails gewünscht wird. Theoretisch ist von CrossCountry Trails bis zu bebauten Downhill/Freeridstrecken mit Shuttle alles drin.

Es kam die Idee irgendeinen bebauten Trail im weiteren Umkreis zu fahren. Mitten*irgendwas*trail, oder so?!? Ich kenne den nicht und werde ihn deswegen auch nicht in die Planung aufnehmen. Außerdem scheint der deutlich entfernter zu liegen, was bei den Trails vor Ort kein großer Anreiz ist.

*Zur Info:*
Hier ist der Parkplatz zum Tourstartpunkt:
https://www.google.de/maps/place/49°48'09.4"N 8°39'28.4"E/@49.802617,8.657894,15z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0

Ungefähr dort müsste sich der Grillplatz befinden (zumindest in einem 500m Radius):
https://www.google.de/maps/place/49°47'27.3"N 8°40'22.1"E/@49.7914731,8.6778351,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0

*Wie gehts weiter:*
Jeder von euch sollte seine Reise hierher und die Übernachtungsmöglichkeit eigenständig planen. Ungefähr einen Monat vorher werde ich mal nach den endgültigen Teilnehmern fragen, um dann Grillgut, Getränke und Touren zu planen. Bis dahin sind natürlich alle Wünsche und Anregungen willkommen.

Was habe ich vergessen?

Liebe Grüße
Elbambell

PS: Ich bin für den Grillplatz mit ganzen 32€ schon deftig in Vorkasse getreten.  Also lasst mich ja nicht mehr hängen!


----------



## a.nienie (22. Mai 2014)

Muß mal gucken wegen pennplatz aber ich räum nicht extra auf :-D


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß ja noch nicht mal, ob wir zu dem Termin im Lande sind… aber wenn, dann könnten wir bei uns (am Fuß des Frankensteins) noch ein-zwei Pennplätze anbieten. Mit aufräumen halte ich es aber auch wie a.nienie


----------



## CaseOnline (22. Mai 2014)

...wenn ich es terminlich schaffe, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, zu biwakieren.


----------



## herrundmeister (29. Mai 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Muß mal gucken wegen pennplatz aber ich räum nicht extra auf :-D


ich hoffe Du hast mich schon eingeplant Dicker!


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2014)

Si sancho.


----------



## Eaven (20. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte das Thema mal wieder beleben da es so langsam Zeit wird eine Herberge zu buchen. Findet das Treffen statt, wie viele Zusagen haben wir denn? Der Lord kommt nicht mit, ich kann also ein oder zwei Plätze im Auto ab Buchholz anbieten oder für "Zusteiger" entlang der A7/A5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2014)

Dabei.


----------



## herrundmeister (20. Juli 2014)

dto


----------



## jjom (20. Juli 2014)

Bin auch dabei.
Ob alle Tage komplett muss sich noch zeigen, werde dank Prüfung und neuer Wohnung in der Zeit auch anderes zu tun haben.


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2014)

Falls die Welt nicht untergeht bin ich da wahrscheinlich eher in den Bergen als in den Odenhügeln...
und wenn die Welt untergeht haben wir eh andere Probleme als Biken


----------



## gimp (22. Juli 2014)

Werde voraussichtlich in den Odenwaldhügeln und nicht in den Bergen sein ....


----------



## frankensteinmtb (22. Juli 2014)

Komme auch mit dem dunkelradler


----------



## dunkelradler (22. Juli 2014)

Jaaaa ,  genau. !!!


----------



## Elbambell (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich öffne morgen / spätestens übermorgen noch mal ein doodle. Muss nämlich auch fürs Grillen planen.


----------



## Elbambell (23. Juli 2014)

So liebe Leute,
es wird ernst! habe einen Doodle eröffnet, um die letztendlich Teilnehmerliste zu erstellen. Bitte tragt euch fleißig in den nächsten Tagen ein! Werde den Doodle in einer Woche beenden.

Liebe Grüße
Mario

http://doodle.com/qpthgh3yqkf4mfcq


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (23. Juli 2014)

Leute aus Norddeutschland dabei?


----------



## dangerousD (24. Juli 2014)

Keine Ahnung. Aber ICH bin dabei


----------



## Gonzo_MB (25. Juli 2014)

Dabei!


----------



## Elbambell (29. Juli 2014)

So liebe Leute,
ich werde morgen den doodle beenden. Wer noch nicht hat, der trägt sich noch ein. Für Samstag sieht es ja prall gefüllt aus. Wir können damit unterwegs die Gruppe nach Technik und Konditionsniveau teilen. 

Als nächstes steht dann die Essensplanung auf dem Programm (habe gehört es soll sogar unter Stahlliebhabern Vegetarier geben). Ich muss aber vorher nachdenken, wie ich es organisiere und wende mich dann mit einer gezielten Frage an euch. Also haltet alle schön dieses Forum abonniert.


----------



## dangerousD (29. Juli 2014)

Mich würde noch der Treffpunkt für den Samstag interessieren, das erleichtert mir die Reiseplanung


----------



## Eaven (29. Juli 2014)

Scroll auf die erste Seite , da hat Mario sogar die GPS Position gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (29. Juli 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> Scroll auf die erste Seite , da hat Mario sogar die GPS Position gepostet.


Nö - ich nehme die Info von S. 2


----------



## gimp (30. Juli 2014)

Bin leider am Samstag (tagsüber) raus :-(
Wenn ich noch in der Lage bin, werde ich vielleicht mal beim Grillplatz vorbeischauen (Essen brauche ich nicht), um zu hören, ob am Sonntag noch Programm ist.

Viel Spaß Euch allen bei den Touren!


----------



## Elbambell (31. Juli 2014)

So,
ich erkläre die Umfrage für beendet. 13 Leute haben sich für Samstag angemeldet und 7 für Sonntag. Zum Grillen am Samstag sogar 14. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dann noch der ein oder andere Anhang abends mitgebracht wird?!?

Brauche mal ein Stimmungsbild fürs Essen. Wer ist Vegetarier oder gar Veganer? (Hand hoch)

Ich hätte Steaks und Würstchen organisiert und geschaut, wo ich Nudel und / oder Kartoffelsalat bestellen kann. Dazu noch Baguettes. Eine große Packung Senf und Ketchup. 

Sonstiges: Pappteller, Plastikbesteck, Servietten, Kohle, Grillanzünder, Grillzange 

Getränke: Bier und Wasser.

Ist das für alle genehm oder fehlt etwas essentielles? Mir fehlt noch die zündende Idee große Mengen Fleisch, Bier und Wasser über den Tag kühl zu halten... Muss mir mal den Grillplatz angucken. Vielleicht kann man dort etwas geschickt bunkern. 

Wenn ich mir die Liste angucke, bin ich Freitags definitiv für nichts mehr zu haben. Ob andere Guides eine Feierabendrunde anbieten, stelle ich mal in den Raum. Samstag und Sonntag wird es Touren geben. Sind denn jetzt alle Teilnehmer in Unterkünften untergekommen?


----------



## Eaven (31. Juli 2014)

Fleischfresser


----------



## dunkelradler (31. Juli 2014)

Bratwurst und Steak für mich und Frankensteinmtb


----------



## dangerousD (31. Juli 2014)

Essenauswahl passt für mich. Ich fahre ja irgendwann nach dem Grillen wieder gen Heimat, insofern brauche ich auch nicht soviel Bier  

@Elbambell, danke für's Organisieren


----------



## AM_Heizer (31. Juli 2014)

Mario, ebenfalls Danke für den Aufwand  ^^ 
Ich habe so 1,5 Stunden mit dem Auto, daher fahr ich am späteren Sa. Abend wieder gen Heimat.


----------



## dangerousD (31. Juli 2014)

@Eaven 
Kannst Du evtl. Numberplates organisieren? Da können wir dann unsere Nick's und Klarnamen drauf eddingen. Ist ja eine recht grosse Truppe, und die wenigsten kennen sich aus dem "real life" - oder?


----------



## a.nienie (31. Juli 2014)

Vegetarier & selbstversorger.
Vielleicht importiert südbaden wieder ein paar walhäuser.


----------



## jjom (1. August 2014)

Da vom Grillplatz vermutlich jeder entweder noch biken oder Autofahren muss: statt unmengen an Bier (auch?) Radler und alkoholfreies Weizen organisieren?!

Kühlen ist da so weit ich mich erinnere (war vor einigen Tag am Grillplatz) eher problematisch, lass uns da aber mal telefonieren. 

Ps: wie dir bekannt esse ich auch Fleisch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (1. August 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @Eaven
> Kannst Du evtl. Numberplates organisieren? Da können wir dann unsere Nick's und Klarnamen drauf eddingen. Ist ja eine recht grosse Truppe, und die wenigsten kennen sich aus dem "real life" - oder?


....haben wir nicht, aber ich kann Kreppband mitbringen, dann können sich das alle auf den Helm kleben  Müssen wir auch in Zweierreihen fahren.....RTF mäßig....macht man doch so bei großen Gruppen.


----------



## /dev/random (1. August 2014)

Belgischer Kreisel auf'm Trail bergab?


----------



## dangerousD (1. August 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> Müssen wir auch in Zweierreihen fahren.....RTF mäßig....macht man doch so bei großen Gruppen.


Das überlasse ich den Guides. Ebenso wie die Abfahrtskontrolle.


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Belgischer Kreisel auf'm Trail bergab?


Nein. Wir entdecken das langsamfahren/stolperbiken.
Wer zuerst unten ist hat verloren!


----------



## frogmatic (2. August 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @Eaven
> Kannst Du evtl. Numberplates organisieren? Da können wir dann unsere Nick's und Klarnamen drauf eddingen. Ist ja eine recht grosse Truppe, und die wenigsten kennen sich aus dem "real life" - oder?



Es wird jede Menge kurzweilige Kennenlern-Spiele geben.


----------



## dangerousD (2. August 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Es wird jede Menge kurzweilige Kennenlern-Spiele geben.


Und ich dachte wir gehen radfahren... Dating statt Biking?


----------



## herrundmeister (2. August 2014)

Von der Anwesenheit williger Singlefrauen stand aber nichts im Doodle! Wenn das meine Regierung mitbekommt müsste ich wohl zu Hause bleiben


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. August 2014)

leider zu spät entdeckt hier aber auch etwas zu weit weg für mich...have fun! cotic power!!!!


----------



## jjom (10. August 2014)

Ein paar Cotic-Fahrer (&Friends) haben gestern mal die Grillhütte besichtigt.

Blick in die Hütte:




Blick aus der Hütte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (10. August 2014)

Klasse, da könnte man ja sogar pennen


----------



## a.nienie (10. August 2014)

Die sanitären anlagen sind rudimentär vorhanden...


----------



## dangerousD (10. August 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Die sanitären anlagen sind rudimentär vorhanden...


Manchmal sieht man(n) halt das Klo vor lauter Bäumen nicht


----------



## a.nienie (10. August 2014)

Wehe einer pinkelt in die bierwanne, Ihr ferkel.


----------



## jjom (10. August 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Die sanitären anlagen sind rudimentär vorhanden...


...nicht nur rudimentär. Sind aber ein paar Meter außerhalb des Bildbereichs. Waren scheinbar auch außerhalb der Wahrnehmung von a.nienie.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (13. August 2014)

Ich hoffe, ich darf auch mit einem Nicht-Cotic-Bike kommen. An meinem Soul ist nach 3 Monaten die Gabel hinüber und auf dem Weg zum Hersteller... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (13. August 2014)

Leider bin ich zu der Zeit in China unterwegs :-/ Sonst wäre ich auf jeden Fall vorbeigekommen.
Wünsch euch allen schonmal viel Spaß und hoffe auf zahlreiche Fotos und Videos!

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Elbambell (2. September 2014)

Hallo ihr alle. Der Countdown läuft. Die Planung meinerseits ist fast vollständig. Melde mich noch mal wegen der letzten Details. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Regis (3. September 2014)

PYGA-Fahrer willkommen ? jjom hat mich eingeladen...


----------



## a.nienie (3. September 2014)

Wohl im loddo gewonne. 27.5 oder was...


----------



## Elbambell (3. September 2014)

Hallo,
natürlich sind auch Pyga-Fahrer willkommen. Auch zum Grillen, Regis?

So jetzt wird es ernst. Ich zähle mit Regis 15 Leute zum Grillen, richtig? Falls doch noch mehr Leute kommen wollen oder nicht mit Essen dann ist jetzt die letzte Chance zum Bescheid geben.

Ich würde den Treffpunkt zum Biken gerne direkt an die Grillhütte verlegen:
https://www.google.de/maps/place/49....6708615,692m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0
Der Wegepunkt liegt exakt auf der Grillhütte.

Wenn es dagegen Einwände gibt, dann sagt bitte schnell Bescheid.
Treffpunkt am Samstag um 10 Uhr! Es gibt nach gemeinsamen Start eine Gruppe, die sich abspaltet und etwas weiter fährt. Eine zweite Gruppe lässt es etwas ruhiger angehen. Treffpunkt danach am Grillplatz. Für beide wird es einen Guide geben.

Dann würde ich gerne noch wissen, ob am Sonntag noch jemand angemeldet ist, der eine weite Anreise mit Übernachtung von Sa auf So hat? So wie ich das im Moment überblicke, sind das alles Einheimische, richtig?

Fragen? Anregungen? Probleme?


----------



## herrundmeister (3. September 2014)

ich reise weit an, bekomme aber bei a.nienie Asyl


----------



## dangerousD (4. September 2014)

Ich reise ebenfalls weit an, bin aber nur Samstag dabei. Auch beim Grillen, versteht sich 

Frage in die Runde: möchte jemand ein Rocket in L Probe fahren? Dann würde ich beide Bikes mitbringen...


----------



## Baelko (4. September 2014)

Ich komme Freitag Abend an und fahre Sonntag früh wieder zurück. Freue mich schon


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. September 2014)

Will auch


----------



## a.nienie (7. September 2014)

Nicht heulen, wird sicher total kacka ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (8. September 2014)

@ Festausschuss: Wie lang sind denn die beiden Runden so in Stunden Fahrzeit/KM/HM?


----------



## jjom (9. September 2014)

Aufgrund des übergroßen Angebots an Trails ist das noch nicht entschieden 

Eine Variante für die große Runde die ich mir vorstellen kann (jedoch noch nicht im Detail mit Mario (<- Festausschuss in Person  ) abgesprochen habe) wären ca 35km/1100hm.
Eine Schleife mit ca 100hm kann nach belieben durch eine längere "Gipfel"-Pause ersetzt werden.
Am Hügel wo auch die Grillhütte ist kann man noch etliche Abfahrten dranhängen, falls es jemanden nicht genug ist.

Eine abgekürzte Variante wären 29km/900hm - regelmäßige Treffen mit der anderen Gruppe inklusive.
Wenn das jemanden im Vorfeld zu viel ist kann man auch über eine Gruppe nachdenken die von vornherein nur am Hügel der Grillhütte (und ggf den Nachbar-Hügel) bleibt und dort einige Abfahrten macht.

Was denkt ihr? zu wenig, zu viel?
Ihr wisst am besten was ihr so normal fahrt...


Disclaimer: Da ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr mit Tacho/Gps fahre sind das ungefähre Schätzwerte die ich gerade spontan mit Online Karten/Tourenplanern zurecht gebastelt habe. Das wird nicht exakt stimmen.

Die Abfahrten sind mit Fokus auf "flowige Trails" raus gesucht. Einzelne verblocktere Passagen (die mit viel Geschwindigkeit auch anspruchsvoll werden) können meistens umfahren werden. (Das ganze langsame, sehr technische Zeug was Mario, ich und Co gern machen ist komplett außen vor - bevor es da Sorge gibt.)
Verbindungen zwischen den Hügeln sind meistens Forstpisten/Feldwege/Nebenstraßen - da sollte sich auch genügend Gelegenheit geben um auch mal ins Gespräch zu kommen.


//edit: Stunden Fahrzeit sind flexibel - so lange wie wir halt gemütlich brauchen. Guides die (Bergauf) Renntempo mithalten können sind mir bisher nicht bekannt 
Bergab gilt das gleiche wie Bergauf: jeder so schnell wie er will/kann, da wird keiner gehetzt.


----------



## scylla (9. September 2014)

@Elbambell 
Weil das Wetter in den Alpen heuer zu gar nix als zum zu Hause bleiben taugen mag, sind wir immer noch genau da -> zu Hause. 
Ergo: ich wäre bei der Samstags-Tour dabei und würde rayc als feindliches Element (On-One ) mitbringen


----------



## frogmatic (9. September 2014)

Regis schrieb:


> PYGA-Fahrer willkommen ? jjom hat mich eingeladen...


Also ich freue mich sehr, wenn du kommst!



scylla schrieb:


> Ergo: ich wäre bei der Samstags-Tour dabei und würde rayc als feindliches Element (On-One ) mitbringen


----------



## a.nienie (9. September 2014)

Gibt's ja garnicht...

Vielleicht verleihe ich das solaris und fahre cx.


----------



## scylla (9. September 2014)

A propos verleihen: falls es Interesse an Probefahrereien gibt, sind in unserem Haushalt 2x BFe Gr. S und 1x Rocket Gr. S vorhanden. Eins fahr ich selber.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. September 2014)

Wenn ihr es heile last und jemand KONKRETES Interesse hat, würde ich Carsten mein 140 in M mitgeben, zum Biken komme ich zwischen Fraitag und Montag eh nicht.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (9. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> @Elbambell
> ....würde rayc als feindliches Element (On-One ) mitbringen



Falls die Kohle ausgeht, kann man den Carbon-Hobel immer noch auf dem Grill verfeuern


----------



## Elbambell (9. September 2014)

Hallo,
Ich bedanke mich bei jjom für die Antwort. Ich war bis eben auf einer Fortbildung. Ich zähle jetzt sogar 17 Leute zum Grillen am Samstag. Die Tourenplanung wird dann am Samstag mit allen gemeinsam festgemacht. Die ersten Eckdaten habt ihr jetzt. Wer hat und will kann gerne Schienbein- und/oder Ellenbogenschoner mitbringen. Ohne geht auch. Ein Fullface ist definitiv zu viel.

Edit: Der Treffpunkt ist bekannt... Man kann dort parken wurde mir gesagt. Scylla, rayc: richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. September 2014)

Ja, richtig, Parken geht direkt am Grillplatz. Parkmöglichkeiten sind aber recht begrenzt und das letzte Stück ist Schotterweg. Wer sich das nicht antun will (und nichts fürs Grillen zu transportieren hat), kann auch in Nieder-Beerbach im Wohngebiet parken und das letzte Stückchen bis zum Grillplatz mit dem Rad hochfahren.
Alternativ kann man oben an der Burg Frankenstein parken (die Straße hoch ist mittlerweile wieder freigegeben) und runter rollen.

Wir fahren Samstag Morgen von Malchen (Straßenbahnhaltestelle) mit dem Fahrrad übern Berg rüber zum Grillplatz. Wir könnten folglich um 9:15 Uhr alle diejenigen aufsammeln und mitnehmen, die nicht durch den Odenwald bis hinter den Frankenstein fahren wollen oder mit der Straßenbahn kommen.


----------



## derAndre (10. September 2014)

> Wenn ihr es heile last und jemand KONKRETES Interesse hat, würde ich Carsten mein 140 in M mitgeben, zum Biken komme ich zwischen Fraitag und Montag eh nicht.



Also das ist noch mal ein weiteres, echtes Argument doch dahin zu kommen. Leider kann ich immer noch nicht  Wobei ich heile lassen nie 100% versprechen kann, hehe.


----------



## Eaven (10. September 2014)

Soll ich noch irgendwas mitbringen? Schaltaugen, Steuersätze, Rahmen von der Resterampe?


----------



## a.nienie (10. September 2014)

Also mir schuldest Du noch ein schaltauge.


----------



## frogmatic (10. September 2014)

1 Rocket bitte, Größe S.


----------



## herrundmeister (10. September 2014)

Bitte für mich folgendes einpacken: Acros Adapterkonus auf 1 1/8 für untere Oversize Schale/Lager AH-44 
Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (10. September 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> Soll ich noch irgendwas mitbringen?


Gute Laune? Aber die bringt hoffentlich eh jeder mit.


----------



## a.nienie (11. September 2014)

Frei nach helge: der spasssss kommt dann von alleine.

Velöhead & Speedfreak aufkleber habe ich dabei, falls jemand sein englisches schwermetall noch nicht artgerecht gelabelt hat ;-)


----------



## frogmatic (11. September 2014)

Wer ist dieser Veløhead???
(und dein bikemarkt-Angebot aus der Signatur wird nicht gefunden)

Edit: was bietet denn die Resterampe, Carsten?


----------



## Eaven (11. September 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Also mir schuldest Du noch ein schaltauge.


OK....habe ich notiert. Andie eins aufs Auge geben


----------



## Eaven (11. September 2014)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Bitte für mich folgendes einpacken: Acros Adapterkonus auf 1 1/8 für untere Oversize Schale/Lager AH-44
> Dankeschön


Ist eingepackt.


----------



## dangerousD (11. September 2014)

Also ich lasse dann mein Rocket zu Hause, scheint ja niemand eins in "L" fahren zu wollen. Ist ohnehin gerade im Park-Setup, mit KeFü und kurzer Sattelstütze.


----------



## Elbambell (11. September 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute. Ich habe einiges an Geld aufbringen müssen für den Einkauf für 19 Männer und Frauen zum Grillen. Ich würde gerne das Geld auf alle umlegen. Das macht rund 10€ pro Mann oder Frau. Für die Veganer und Schüler könnten wir einen reduzierten Beitrag von 5€ machen. 


Ist damit jemand ganz und gar nicht einverstanden?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## frogmatic (11. September 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Also ich lasse dann mein Rocket zu Hause, scheint ja niemand eins in "L" fahren zu wollen.


Soviele Butterbrote kann ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr essen...


----------



## a.nienie (11. September 2014)

Wird schon

Btw: hat jemand einen hope reduzierkonus für 1 1/8 schaft über? In südschweden herrscht gerade rohstoffknappheit.

Oder kommt jemand morgen bei hibike dabei und würde mir so ein teil mitbringen?

Genaue bezeichnung krame ich gerade raus...


----------



## scylla (11. September 2014)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Das macht rund 10€ pro Mann oder Frau.



Ähm, ich bin ja durchaus als ausgesprochener Vielfraß bekannt, aber bei Grillgut im Wert von 10€ pro Nase hab ich jetzt schon Bammel, ob ich die Portion verdrücken kann 
Aber vielleicht passt ja dann frogmatic nach dem Essen doch noch auf das L Rocket...

Spaß beiseite, Geld bekommst du natürlich Samstag bar auf die Kralle. Geht in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (11. September 2014)

Ei du sollst ja nicht nur gegrilltes futtern, sondern auch fleißig mit Bier nachspülen 

Und ich bezweifle dass ich mir längere Beine anfuttern kann, höchstens ne Wampe...


----------



## Elbambell (12. September 2014)

Das Geld setzt sich aus Grillkohle, Grillgut, Teller + Besteck, Getränke und dem Grillplatz zusammen. Ist hoffentlich trotzdem genug Essen für jeden da. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dangerousD (12. September 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Soviele Butterbrote kann ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr essen...


Ich kann ja einen Hocker als Aufstiegshilfe mitbringen 
*duckundweg*


----------



## frogmatic (12. September 2014)

Du darfst dich tief bücken


----------



## dangerousD (12. September 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Du darfst dich tief bücken



Habe Rücken.

Und außerdem: wie soll ich das denn deuten?


----------



## frogmatic (12. September 2014)

Ich steige dann über dich drüber, 





auf das hohe Fahrrad - wie sonst?


----------



## scylla (12. September 2014)

Ich fürchte, das werden englische Verhältnisse morgen 
Hier regnet's ohne Unterbrechung


----------



## frogmatic (12. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Wir könnten folglich um 9:15 Uhr alle diejenigen aufsammeln und mitnehmen, die nicht durch den Odenwald bis hinter den Frankenstein fahren wollen oder mit der Straßenbahn kommen.



Da wäre ich dabei, die Straßenbahn soll um 9:09 in Malchen sein.
Bis Morgen früh!

wetter.com sagt für morgen etwas stabileres, bzw. trockeneres Wetter voraus.
Hab Regenzeug auf die Liste gesetzt, zur Not müssen wir halt schon mittags anfangen das halbe Schwein wegzugrillen...


----------



## dangerousD (12. September 2014)

Wir sind ja prinzipiell wasserdicht konstruiert. Das wird schon. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 40%, sagt mein Radar. Zwar nicht unbedingt sonnig, aber auf jeden Fall fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (12. September 2014)

Es soll morgen nicht regnen mit Temperaturen um die 20°C. Was will man mehr? Trockene Klamotten wären natürlich trotzdem von Vorteil. Bis morgen!


----------



## a.nienie (12. September 2014)

Denke wir sind auch gegen neun in malchen.


----------



## rayc (12. September 2014)

Also Cotic ist für den heutigen Dauerregen verantwortlich? 

Mein Winter/Schlechtwetter-Bike ist bis morgen nicht fertig aufgebaut.
Naja, morgen wird es hoffentlich trocken von oben.
Da der Boden recht humusreich ist, rechnet mal mit Schlamm.

Bis moin
Ray


----------



## jjom (12. September 2014)

Und falls es doch regnet - 19 Leute kann man sicherlich in der Grillhütte stapeln. 
Der ein oder andere vielleicht auf dem Grill, da wird es aber wenigstens nicht kalt ;-)


----------



## AM_Heizer (12. September 2014)

18   ^^
Kann leider nicht dabei sein, sorry Leutz. Für etwaige Unkosten komme ich auf > PN an mich.

Wünsch euch viel Spass.


----------



## a.nienie (12. September 2014)

Schade.

Habe seit heute morgen rücken, aber zum bisschen rumrollen wird es reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (12. September 2014)

Wärme hilft bei Rücken, jjom sucht noch jemanden für auf den Grill legen. 

Lass dich massieren und pack dich gut warm ein und sieh zu das du morgen wieder fit bist!


----------



## Gonzo_MB (13. September 2014)

So, die ersten Fotos...


----------



## derAndre (13. September 2014)

Das ist ja geil. Verflixt viele große Laufräder dabei.


----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2014)

Also es war gefühlt ausgeglichen.


----------



## scylla (13. September 2014)

verflixte Modeerscheinungen


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. September 2014)

...und schön den afrikanischen Aluhobel ausgegrenzt.  das alte graue bfe ist klasse.


----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2014)

Ja. Irgendwie geil.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (13. September 2014)

und das Video zur Tour:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwzPQNSp_nBXYVVTR1NvcC14Mnc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## /dev/random (13. September 2014)

Schön war's heute! 
Entspannte Leute, nette Trails, halbwegs gutes Wetter -- was will man mehr?




Blick vom Melibokus




Die Cotic-Meute an der Grillhütte.

Mehr Bilder gibt's im Fotoalbum.


----------



## scylla (14. September 2014)

Mehr Bilder von der Meute:

















alle Bilder gibt's hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/70872

Schön war's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (14. September 2014)

Noch zwei Fotos:


----------



## Baelko (14. September 2014)

Klasse war's!!!! Ein echtes Mountainbikerevier habt ihr da Vielen Dank ans Orga-Team!


----------



## frogmatic (14. September 2014)

Ja, schön dass du auch da warst, und alle anderen!
Und von meiner Seite ebenfalls herzlichen Dank an alle die sich gekümmert haben!


----------



## dangerousD (14. September 2014)

Ahoi,

von mir auch nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an den Organisator  und alle, die das Treffen und die gute Stimmung möglich gemacht haben!  Das war eine lustige Truppe - bin gern mal wieder dabei! Und falls Ihr Euch mal in den Süden traut: hier gibt's auch ein paar hm und schöne Trails. Und zufällig kenne ich da einen Guide 

Grüße,
der D


----------



## Elbambell (14. September 2014)

Hallo an alle. Die Teilnehmer haben das Treffen so spaßig gemacht. Jjom hat eine wunderbare Tourenplanung gemacht und durch die Unterstützung bei Einkauf und  beim Grillen war es meiner Ansicht nach ein wirklich gelungener Tag. Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Mario


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eaven (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo, irgendwie wäre es schön wenn wir uns auch dieses Jahr im Odenwald treffen würden. Die Location an der Grillhütte war echt super und würde es ja auch hergeben sich da mit Zelt oder Wohnmobil für eine Nacht hinzustellen. Ich habe Embambell mal per PM angehauen. Wer hätte denn Bock? Vielleicht Ende September?


----------



## dunkelradler (7. Juli 2015)

Also, ich wäre wieder dabei


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juli 2015)

Grundsätzlich: ja.


----------



## herrundmeister (7. Juli 2015)

Klingt nach nem guten Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjom (7. Juli 2015)

Jo ich wäre dabei.
Auch wenn diesesmal dann wohl in der Kategorie "Gastfahrer"..

Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass @Elbambell die Zeit zur Orga hat, aber wie schaut es mit den anderen locals aus?
@scylla ?
(ich selbst bin nur noch ein ehmaliger local..)


----------



## Sleyvas (7. Juli 2015)

@loui-w und meine Wenigkeit wären auch mit am Start sofern der Termin dann passt!


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juli 2015)

grillplatz anmieten sollten wir hinkriegen. verpflegung könnte man recht stressfrei per "jeder bringt was mit" machen, oder?
rest findet sich. terminvorschläge?


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2015)

Kommt aufs Datum an. Ende September könnte es terminliche Kollisionen geben.

@jjom an den Wegen hier hat sich eigentlich nix verändert. Leider, ich hoffe ja ständig, dass die Berge noch wachsen. Vielleicht sind sie dies Jahr zu wenig gegossen worden


----------



## Rheingauer (7. Juli 2015)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Elbambell (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
seit unserem letzten Cotictreffen dürfte dies mein erster IBC-Besuch sein... Ich fühle mich ein wenig geschmeichelt, dass es wohl Spaß gemacht hat. Aber wie jjom schon so schön gesagt hat: Ich habe keine Zeit für die Organisation aktuell. Ich bin froh wenn ich Zeit zum Essen finde... Sport habe ich so gut wie keinen mehr gemacht und ich glaube auf dem Mountainbike saß ich seit unserem Treffen auch nicht mehr.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das Treffen zu Stande kommt. Werde dann versuchen vorbei zu kommen und so viel Tour wie möglich mit zu fahren. 

Bis dahin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. Juli 2015)

Augen auf bei der berufswahl ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (7. Juli 2015)

Menno, Carsten - jetzt torpedierst Du mit Deinem Wiederholungswunsch beinahe das Cotic-Treffen im Süden der Republik... habe auf beides Bock, kann mir aber zeitlich nur eines leisten. Ich beobachte mal die Terminentwicklung 

@Elbambell 
Halte noch ein wenig durch, irgendwann kannst Du Dich mit dem Chefarzt-Büro und einem Porsche belohnen


----------



## rayc (7. Juli 2015)

was soll er mit einen Porsche anfangen? 
Kann man damit etwa umsetzen und sich von Felsen stürzen?

Er braucht ein Rocket! 
Bis er fertig ist, ist es hoffentlich lieferbar.


----------



## Eaven (8. Juli 2015)

Nee, um Himmels willen, nicht torpedieren! Der Gedanke ist eher aus einem Treffen zumindest zwei Treffen zu machen. Einmal in BW und einmal in Hessen und vielleicht noch einmal in NDS am Deister.

@Elbambell .....kannst du uns denn mal die Kontaktdaten in Sachen Grillplatz schicken.

Ich würde dann mal checken an welchen Terminen da noch was frei ist und dann doodle Termin-Umfragen einstellen.


----------



## rayc (8. Juli 2015)

siehe

http://www.muehltal.de/cms/index.php?id=72

Es ist die Frankensteinhütte.


----------



## kloetenkoem (10. Juli 2015)

Hätte schon mal wieder Lust und gäbe einiges, würde es das WoE 26/27 werden


----------



## extrafresh78 (19. Juli 2015)

Wäre auch gerne am Melibokus dabei gewesen.Mist muss öfter wieder ins Forum schauen.

Wäre beim nächsten Treffen auch dabei


----------



## a.nienie (14. September 2015)

@Elbambell & @jjom

falls einer von Euch nach stuttgart zum treffen möchte, dann gebt mal laut. Habe wohl keine aktuelle email von Euch.


----------



## aju (21. September 2015)

Am Sonntag bin ich schon mal mögliche uphill...



...und downhill-Trails fürs Treffen im Odenwald abgefahren


----------



## extrafresh78 (25. September 2015)

Servus,
die Doodleumfrage ist weg?!
Kann mir jemand nochmal die Eckdaten sagen wann und wo genau jetzt Treffpunkt ist?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall vorbeischauen und bringe auch das bike mit zum Fachsimpeln.Momentan leide ich unter Gelenksflüssigkeit im Knie und kann leider an dem Termin auch selber nicht radln.
Möchte aber die Gelegenheit nutzen und mir alle Eure Cotics live anschauen kommen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. September 2015)

10. oktober 2015 mehr details habe ich auch nicht.
treffpunkt war das letzt mal an der grillhütte...


----------



## /dev/random (25. September 2015)

@extrafresh78 Hier war letztes Jahr der Treffpunkt. Parkplätze gibt's beim Gemeindezentrum/Feuerwehrhaus


----------



## extrafresh78 (26. September 2015)

Das Datum wusste ich noch aber ne Uhrzeit fehlt mir noch.

Treffpunkt Grillhütte finde ich.

Danke für die Infos.Freu mich sehr drauf.

MfG


----------



## Eaven (26. September 2015)

Hier ist noch mal der Link zu Doodle und die Liste der Anmeldungen:
http://doodle.com/poll/w4nw33mxtrzvp5k6
Ich mache zeitnah vor dem Treffen hier noch mal eine Umfrage um zu checken wer dann auch wirklich dabei ist.

- Wir treffen uns um 12:00h an der Hütte , Abfahrt wäre 12:30h. Es sind auch an der Hütte noch ein paar Parkplätze.

- Die Tour wird von Aju und Scylla gefü[email protected], @scylla: Könnt ihr bitte dazu noch ein paar Angaben zur Tour posten... Länge, Fahrzeit, Höhenmeter etc. Gern eine entspannte Runde auf der alle Spaß haben, so wie beim letzten Mal war es gut 

- Anschließend werfen wir den Grill an und setzen uns zusammen

- Wir bringen Holzkohle, Bratwürste, Ketchup etc. und Bier mit (Alkfrei auch)

- Alles andere auf das Ihr Appetit habt müsstet ihr bitte selbst mitbringen.

- Es wäre schön wenn noch jemand einen Salat mitbringen würde. Jemand anders vielleicht noch einen anderen Salat, Brot oder weitere Getränke. Könnt ihr mir gern per PM durchgeben, dann kann ich da Catering koordinieren.


----------



## extrafresh78 (26. September 2015)

Danke Dir Carsten für die Infos freue mich sehr darauf


----------



## a.nienie (26. September 2015)

Mal gucken ... vielleicht kommen wir nach dem cx rennen noch auf ein bier vorbei...


----------



## Eaven (26. September 2015)

Andie...das wäre cool...und auf eine Tofu Bratwurst


----------



## aju (26. September 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> ... Könnt ihr bitte dazu noch ein paar Angaben zur Tour posten... Länge, Fahrzeit, Höhenmeter etc. Gern eine entspannte Runde auf der alle Spaß haben, so wie beim letzten Mal war es gut
> ...


Was Länge, Fahrzeit und Höhenmeter angeht, werden wir uns am letzten Jahr orientieren. Bei den Trails werden wir versuchen, gegenüber dem letzten Jahr etwas zu variieren. Wenn wir zu zweit führen, können wir hier und da auch verschiedene Abfahrtsvarianten bzw. Schwierigkeitsgrade zur Auswahl anbieten, falls das gewünscht sein sollte. Auf alle Fälle wird die Strecke spontan an die Vorlieben und Fähigkeiten der Teilnehmer angepasst - die dafür nötige Ortskenntnis ist vorhanden


----------



## Eaven (26. September 2015)

OK...müssen mal schauen ob es bei der kleinen Truppe Sinn macht die noch zu teilen...ich freue mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2015)

Wenn kraichgau keine singlespeedwertung hätte... glaube michi will revanche für heute :-D


----------



## Eaven (27. September 2015)

Wir können euch um die Hütte rum eine Strecke abstecken dann könnt ihr euch während wir grillen die Kante geben


----------



## Elbambell (27. September 2015)

Tja Leute, 2015 war für mich kein Bikejahr. Getreu nach Murphy: "... everything will go wrong." Ich muss arbeiten. :-( jeglicher Versuch zu tauschen schlug fehl.

Wünsche euch eine schöne Runde und denke aus der grauen Klinik an euch.


----------



## Eaven (27. September 2015)

@Elbambell ....oh nö 



a.nienie schrieb:


> Wenn kraichgau keine singlespeedwertung hätte... glaube michi will revanche für heute :-D


.....auf der Star Cross Seite finde ich keine Ergebnisse. Aus meinem Strava Dashboard habe ich gesehen das Tune Dirk auf 5 gelandet ist. Wie ist es für euch ausgegangen?


----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2015)

Drei & vier. Tune dirk war somit schlußlicht.


----------



## Sleyvas (30. September 2015)

Dienstanordnung der besseren Hälfte sei Dank werde ich kommendes WE nicht in Bayern weilen und komme daher auf jeden Fall auch zum Treffen

Freu' mich schon, mal die bisher noch unbekannten Gesichter hinter den Nicknames kennenzulernen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (3. Oktober 2015)

Hab hier glaub ich noch gar nicht geschrieben das ich auch komme.


----------



## danchoize (3. Oktober 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Hab hier glaub ich noch gar nicht geschrieben das ich auch komme.


Ich musste aber meiner Frau nochmals versprechen das ihr mich heile lasst.


----------



## Eaven (4. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

wer ist denn am kommenden Samstag mit dabei? Ich habe hier einfach mal die "Voranmeldungen" aus Doodle bzw. die Meldungen aus dem Thread aufgelistet:

@danchoize.....Zusage
@Sleyvas.....Zusage
@aju
@scylla.....Zusage
@loui-w.....Zusage
@guitarman-3000].....Zusage
@bikeandi1974
@extrafresh78]......leider nicht mit dabei
@frogmatic......leider nicht mit dabei
@Rheingauer
@Gonzo
@Bloemfontein
@RnR Dude
@Eaven......Zusage
@Lord Shadow
@herrundmeister ......leider nicht mit dabei
@Elbambell ......leider nicht mit dabei

PS: Hat noch jemand Bock was zum Barbecue beizusteuern....Salat, Baguette? Wir bringen Holzkohle, Ketchup, Senf, Bier und Bratwürste mit. Fleisch, Veggie...jeder für seinen Eigenbedarf.

Wir treffen uns um 12:00h an der Hütte, Abfahrt ist 12:30h


----------



## Sleyvas (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde ne Schüssel Kartoffelsalat mitbringen, wenn es den Damen und Herren beliebt


----------



## Eaven (5. Oktober 2015)

Prima....


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2015)

Couscous-Salat und was Süßes ( ) zum Dessert.

PS: evtl schaut meine bessere Hälfte (@rayc) ohne Cotic zum Grillen vorbei


----------



## Eaven (5. Oktober 2015)

Klasse....wenn das so weiter geht brauchen wir gar nicht mehr zu biken....nur futtern


----------



## Sleyvas (5. Oktober 2015)

Nix gibt's, ich war zu lang nicht mehr am Meli biken


----------



## herrundmeister (5. Oktober 2015)

werde es leider nicht mal zum Grillen schaffen, da ich pünktlich zur Wachablösung daheim sein muss.


----------



## danchoize (5. Oktober 2015)

Wenn DHL mitspielt bring ich ne Helmlampe mit damit wir nicht im Dunkeln aufräumen müssen. Des weiteren hab ich eine Powerbank dabei um Handys aufzuladen damit das obligatorische "Schatzi es wird heute doch etwas später.." abgesetzt werden kann. 
Wegen Lebensmitten muss ich mal schauen mit welchem Verkehrsmittel ich meine erste Teilstrecke zurücklege... wenn Bahn, dann wirds eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2015)

@Eaven
falls du welche auf Lager rumliegen hast: kannst du mir bitte zwei BFe Schaltaugen mitbringen?


----------



## danchoize (5. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> @Eaven
> falls du welche auf Lager rumliegen hast: kannst du mir bitte zwei BFe Schaltaugen mitbringen?


und mir eins fürs (neue) Solaris .. sind die eigentlich alle gleich? würd ja sinn machen, oder?


----------



## loui-w (5. Oktober 2015)

Da man Sleyvas schlecht mit einer Schüssel Kartoffelsalat im Gepäck mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln anreisen lassen kann, werde ich auch in den Odenwald fahren und darauf achten, dass der Salat sicher ankommt.
Wird noch was zu Grillen gebraucht?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Einladung! Normal kriegt man da doch ne Benachrichtigung???!!!

Naja, bin jedenfalls am Start. Aber: wo ist der Start? Ich bin so eine Elektro- Kind,- hat mir jemand Geodaten fürs Navi???

Danke


----------



## danchoize (5. Oktober 2015)

Ihr kennt das Geläuf und die Route besser .. reicht meine Hometrail-Kombi aus MK2.4 vorne und XK 2.4 hinten? 
Hätte hier sonst noch nen TrailKing 2.2 für vorne liegen ... wechseln? drauf lassen?


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2015)

http://www.geo-naturpark.net/deutsch/grillhuetten/alle-grillhuetten/muehltal-frankenstein.php


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Oktober 2015)

Salat? Brot? Bier?? Mal sehen, was die Infrastruktur noch erlaubt...

Ich denke, einen 2. Nachtisch wird keiner schei$$e finden?


----------



## frogmatic (6. Oktober 2015)

loui-w schrieb:


> Da man Sleyvas schlecht mit einer Schüssel Kartoffelsalat im Gepäck mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln anreisen lassen kann, werde ich auch in den Odenwald fahren und darauf achten, dass der Salat sicher ankommt.
> Wird noch was zu Grillen gebraucht?


Du bist zu gut für diese Welt.

Ich bin raus, gehe in Berlin gegen TTIP auf die Straße...


----------



## extrafresh78 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hey alle zusammen.

Nachdem ich wegen meinen Knien den erstenTreff schon absagen musste bleibt mir jetzt leider auch nichts anderes übrig.Habe gehofft es wird besser :-(

Da muss irgendwas im Gelenk futsch sein.Komme dieses Jahr nicht mehr aufs Rad.


Das wäre echt ein "Heimspiel" gewesen mit dem Treff im Odenwald. Naja, wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour und dem anschließenden Grillen.

Wir hören bzw sehen uns weiterhin hier im Forum.

Die allerbesten Grüße

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Oktober 2015)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> Komme dieses Jahr nicht mehr aufs Rad.



Oh man,- schöner Scheiß!

Allerbeste Besserung!


----------



## Eaven (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar dazu, derzeit wären wir ein recht übersichtlicher Haufen mit 7 oder 8 Leutchen :-(

@rayc .....Zusage



@danchoize.....Zusage


@Sleyvas.......leider doch raus


@aju....kommt


@scylla.....Zusage


@loui-w.....Zusage


@guitarman-3000].....Zusage


@bikeandi1974.....Zusage


@extrafresh78]......leider nicht mit dabei


@frogmatic......leider nicht mit dabei


@Rheingauer


@Gonzo.....Zusage...beim Abgrillen dabei


@Bloemfontein


@RnR Dude......leider nicht mit dabei


@Eaven......Zusage


@Lord Shadow


@herrundmeister ......leider nicht mit dabei


@Elbambell ......leider nicht mit dabei


----------



## danchoize (6. Oktober 2015)

@rayc ist noch dabei wenn ich richtig mitgelesen habe.


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2015)

@Gonzo_MB wollte zum Grillen kommen und @aju ist Guide also unverzichtbar auch dabei


----------



## bikeandi1974 (6. Oktober 2015)

Zusage! Leider schaffe ich es eher nicht, was zum futtern mitzubringen. Ich würde mich dann aber anbieten, die Reste zu vernichten


----------



## Sleyvas (6. Oktober 2015)

Meine Wochenendplanung hat sich gerade einmal um 180° gewendet. Der Kartoffelsalat und ich sind leider raus 
Ich hoffe es klappt nächstes Mal. Oder bei einer spontanen kollektiven Cotic-Ausfahrt irgendwo im hessichen Raum. Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_MB (6. Oktober 2015)

Wie Scylla geschrieben hat, komme ich zum grillen. Biken klappt leider nicht.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Oktober 2015)

@Sleyvas : Schade! Nicht nur wegen dem Kartoffelsalat...


----------



## RnR Dude (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich muss leider krankheitsbedingt absagen.


----------



## Eaven (7. Oktober 2015)

Falls noch jemand etwas zur Grillparty beitragen möchten. Wir könnten noch gebrauchen:
- Baguette und/ oder Fladenbrot
- Kartoffel- oder Nudelsalat 

Das Wetter scheint besser zu werden, wird sicher trocken und vielleicht auch sonnig ))


----------



## loui-w (7. Oktober 2015)

Kartoffelsalat bring ich mit.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich kümmer mich um Brot und, wie gesagt, noch a Bissl äbbes siass...

Gluten-, Weizen-, Nuss- oder sonstige Allergien?


----------



## Eaven (8. Oktober 2015)

Yeah  ...http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=096430&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## danchoize (8. Oktober 2015)

Du hast mal wieder den nerdigsten Wetterdienst am Start.


----------



## Sleyvas (8. Oktober 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> @Sleyvas : Schade! Nicht nur wegen dem Kartoffelsalat...



Für den Kartoffelsalat ist ja schon Ersatz beschafft  Find's auch schade. Vielleicht kann ersatzweise ja auch irgendwann in Kürze mal den Taunus zum kollektiven Coticradeln missbrauchen.


----------



## Rheingauer (8. Oktober 2015)

Bin leider auch raus. Ich werde meine Erkältung nicht los.

Dem Rest super viel Spass und ich hoffe auf ein paar schöne Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Oktober 2015)

Rheingauer schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Erkältung nicht los.



Sch....! Hatte ich letzte Woche auch. Patentrezept: Biken gehen! Nach 50km hatte ich den Hals frei und das Fieber war weg.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Oktober 2015)

Kleines Update:


@rayc .....Zusage



@danchoize.....Zusage


@Sleyvas.......leider doch raus


@aju....kommt


@scylla.....Zusage


@loui-w.....Zusage


@guitarman-3000].....Zusage


@bikeandi1974.....Zusage


@extrafresh78]......leider nicht mit dabei


@frogmatic......leider nicht mit dabei


@Rheingauer.....Leider krank


@Gonzo.....Zusage...beim Abgrillen dabei


@Bloemfontein


@RnR Dude......leider nicht mit dabei


@Eaven......Zusage


@Lord Shadow


@herrundmeister ......leider nicht mit dabei


@Elbambell ......leider nicht mit dabei[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eaven (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke Malte (Lord Shadow) und Philipp (Bloemfontein) sind auch raus. D.h. wir sind 8, bzw. 9 Leutchen beim Grillen.

Das Wetter wird gut und ohne jetzt Ortkenntnis zu haben denke ich das die Trails trocken sind.

Das wird ein prima Samstag, ich freue mich


----------



## dangerousD (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich wünsche der ganzen Bande viel Spass! Lasst Bikes, Knochen und Trails ganz 

Grüsse aus dem Süden der Republik,

der D


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich denke Malte (Lord Shadow) und Philipp (Bloemfontein) sind auch raus. D.h. wir sind 8, bzw. 9 Leutchen beim Grillen.
> 
> Das Wetter wird gut und ohne jetzt Ortkenntnis zu haben denke ich das die Trails trocken sind.
> 
> Das wird ein prima Samstag, ich freue mich



Die Trails sind genau richtig, nicht zu nass und nicht zu trocken 

7 Leute beim Biken, 9 Leute beim Grillen. Die treulose Seele rayc geht lieber Asphaltschneiderfahrradfahren statt mit uns zu Biken


----------



## frogmatic (9. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Die treulose Seele @rayc geht lieber Asphaltschneiderfahrradfahren statt mit uns zu Biken


Ich weiß wer Tofu-Würstchen verdient


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich weiß wer Tofu-Würstchen verdient



dein Einsatz, @Eaven 
PS: Ray mag am liebsten die wenig gewürzte Variante, Rennradfahrer und On-One Besitzer müssen ja auf ihren Blutdruck achten


----------



## danchoize (9. Oktober 2015)

Anreise mit @Eaven im Eavenmobil und farbigen bikes und Bier im Frachtraum


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Oktober 2015)

Viel Spaß euch beim Biken, Grillen und Chillen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (9. Oktober 2015)

ah ein Strassenrad, oder Crosser?

Wer weis wie lange man noch RR fahren kann, die Chance muss man nutzen.
Cotic Bikes kann ich jeden Tag sehn.
Wenn es nur Tofu-Bifis gibt, komme ich nicht zum Grillen. 

Euch eine angenehme Anfahrt, Trails sind staubtrocken. 

P.S.:
@frogmatic, Danke für deinen Einsatz in Berlin!


----------



## radjey (9. Oktober 2015)

Hab vorhin das Rocket spontan wieder aufgebaut und komme morgen auch. Freue mich dann zu den Forennicks endlich mal die realen Personen kennen zu lernen!


----------



## extrafresh78 (9. Oktober 2015)

@all  Leute Euch ganz viel Spaß in unserem schönen Odenwald.Hoffentlich bringt Ihr auch ein paar schöne Bilder mit von Euch allen?!

Grüße Chris


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2015)

danke für die Erinnerung: Kamera einpacken


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> danke für die Erinnerung



KameraHandyNaviToolbox aufladen 

...auch fast vergessen!


----------



## extrafresh78 (10. Oktober 2015)

Bin in Gedanken bei Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (11. Oktober 2015)

Nochmal auf diesem Weg vielen Dank an alle für die gelungene Veranstaltung!




Nicht auf dem Foto: @danchoize, @aju


----------



## danchoize (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich schließe mich an: Danke an @aju und @scylla für die Tour und danke an @Eaven (und anderen Beitragenden) für die Grill Action. 
Es war ein super Tag.


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2015)

War eine gute Truppe und insgesamt eine schöne Veranstaltung! Cotic-Fahrer halt  
Danke an alle


----------



## Eaven (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich möchte mich auch noch mal bedanken....das war eine tolle Runde und insgesamt ein ziemlich netter Tag mit euch.
Freue mich schon auf Odenwald 3.0 im nächsten Jahr


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Oktober 2015)

...dem schließe ich mich, besser spät als nie, auch an. Vielen Dank an Euch "Aktive"!

Auch gut: die Fotos. Zu weit hinten,- definitiv!

Schönen Abend


----------



## radjey (12. Oktober 2015)

Danke fürs Guiding, die schöne Tour und das anschließende Grillen! Hat Spaß gemacht bei euch im Odenwald


----------



## extrafresh78 (13. Oktober 2015)

Alle so begeistert von der Tour.Freut mich hier zu lesen.
Sobald ich wieder fit bin würde ich die auch mal gerne fahren
@aju und @scylla  Also wenn mir jemand die Tourdaten als gpx Datei zukommen lassen kann wäre ich sehr verbunden 
Könnt Euch ja Zeit lassen...brauch bestimmt noch nen Monat um erstmal wieder locker radln zu können.

MfG Chris


----------



## bikeandi1974 (13. Oktober 2015)

Yepp, war ein sehr schöner Tag! Danke fürs Chauffieren, fürs Guiden, für die leckeren Salate, Würstchen und Getränke und vor allem eure nette Gesellschaft!


----------

